# Farben am Monitor ersetzen



## kuhlmaehn (22. November 2009)

Hi, die Frage passt vielleicht auch in die Windows-Ecke aber ich stell sie mal hier.
Ich hab einen Laptop, der seit einiger Zeit Pixelfehler hat. Reines Weis wird z.B. als Pink gezeigt und andere Farben flimmern. Schwarz ist irgendwie mit grünen Streifen durchzogen die sich bewegen. Jetzt sind aber nicht alle Farbtöne gestört. Ich hab bei den Monitor-Einstellungen erstmal alles Weis soweit weggeschoben, dass es nicht mehr pink ist. Durch dieses Rumregeln hab ich aber nicht alle fehlerhaften Farben wegbekommen.
Meine Frage ist nun einmal, warum überhaupt diese Fehler auftauchen. Diese sind auch im Bios und überall also wird es wohl ein Grafikkartendeffekt sein oder so!?.
Die andere Frage ist, ob es ein Programm gibt, wo ich auf eine Farbskala alle Farben auswählen kann die Fehlerhaft sind und diese werden dann vom Grafik-Treiber durch die nächste nicht deffekte Farbe ersetzt.
Danke


----------



## fluessig (25. November 2009)

Die grünen flimmernden Streifen sind meist ein Indiz für eine überhitzte Grafikkarte. Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass dein Notebook eine seperate Grafikkarte von Ati hat?
(evtl. auch Nvidia, aber von denen kenn ich es bisher noch nicht)

Dieser Defekt ist in allen mir bekannten Fällen irreversibel.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (26. November 2009)

Ok mist. Das hab ich befürchtet. Hab den Laptop einem Bekannten gegeben daher kann ich nicht gucken aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es eine nVidia Karte ist. Der Laptop war auch immer recht heiß, würde also gut passen.
Ich könnte dann also einfach eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen?
Und was ist mit meiner Idee mit dem Farben sperren? Es müssten eigentlich nur so 20-30 Farben gesperrt und durch die dichteste ersetzt werden dann würde das bestimmt gar nicht mehr auffallen...


----------



## chmee (26. November 2009)

Verschiedene Tests, am Besten mal mit den Nokia-Monitortest machen. Farbbalken, Keile etc.. Ich bezweifle, dass es nur eine Handvoll Farben sind, sondern entweder (wie es fluessig  schon sagte) defekter Grafikchip oder die Zuleitung zum Display. Hast Du schon getestet, ob der externe Ausgang auch solche Probleme hat?

mfg chmee


----------

